# 'Arry Tate; a notorious Great war Artist



## nuuumannn (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for looking at my images as I randomly hog this section with yet more walkarounds of old airframes.

The next instalment is from a recent photo shoot at the excellent Aviation Heritage Centre at Omaka; home to some of The Vintage Aviator's non flying reproduction aircraft, including this cleverly weathered R.E.8.

















I have also included images of the Imperial War Museum's original R.E.8 F3556.











More here: warbirds

I'll be adding more from the AHC soon, including a reproduction flying Halberstadt D IV - a rarity of a rarity.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2016)

Beauty. The only reason I know of this aircraft is because the main character in a series of books I read flew one when he was a flight instructor during WWI


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice ones Grant.


----------

